# Meet Link vom Germelhaus



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

New addition flying in on Wed. Pics to come when he arrives. 
pedigree





Litter from Cutulus Xniper and Nadine Z Gargamellu







www.pedigreedatabase.com


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice!!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Link arrived safe and sound. Super confident in the airport, including going through auto doors. Nothing bothered him.
Walked in the house no issue. Started working him right away. High, food, prey drive, excellent nose. Climbs over everything, bolted up the stairs. Quiet in his kennel quit the lover, and a snuggler. Let the fun begins.
Best pics I could get for now.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Congratulations


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Good looking puppy! Congratulations!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Aw.. have fun.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Congrats, and what an incredible face he has.


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

He looks like a thinker! What a cute puppy!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice! Got your work cut out for you. BTW: "Link" means "Dangerous" in Dutch


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Oh my gosh! He’s adorable! What does Ozzy think?


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Congratulations on the new addition! Have he and Ozzy met yet?


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Bearshandler said:


> Congratulations


Thanks


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

tim_s_adams said:


> Good looking puppy! Congratulations!


Thanks


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

ksotto333 said:


> Aw.. have fun.


Thanks we are.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

drparker151 said:


> Congrats, and what an incredible face he has.


Thanks. He is a handsome boy.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

brittanyS said:


> He looks like a thinker! What a cute puppy!


Thanks. Oh he is for sure


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

wolfy dog said:


> Nice! Got your work cut out for you. BTW: "Link" means "Dangerous" in Dutch


Nothing wrong with a little work. Lol lucky for me he is not a Dutchie. He is a lover, at least for now.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

NadDog24 said:


> Oh my gosh! He’s adorable! What does Ozzy think?


Ozzy could care less. Now Link behind the kennel is not very nice and that will be fixed very quickly. I believe it is from being in the kennel with barking dogs. Have not had them meet face to face. Not in a hurry.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

NadDog24 said:


> Oh my gosh! He’s adorable! What does Ozzy think?


Thanks. He could careless lol


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

jarn said:


> Congratulations on the new addition! Have he and Ozzy met yet?


Thanks. Just through the kennel and Ozzy sniffs walks away. He could care less.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

This morning working for his breakfast. Very quick learner.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Already looks very masculine. Gorgeous.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Such focus on his face and in his eyes


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I LOVE the 12-16 week age! Little sponges.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

wolfy dog said:


> Already looks very masculine. Gorgeous.


Thanks. He is pretty cute.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

WNGD said:


> I LOVE the 12-16 week age! Little sponges.


Me too. He’s already house broke crate trained slept through the night. He had a good start with his breeder and showing high promise.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

jarn said:


> Such focus on his face and in his eyes


Yes, he will just sit and stare. Super focus


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Super day with Link at an AKC club.He did great. 24 hrs here, I could not be happier.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Aww he is a cutie congratulations!!!! I felt a big difference between bringing Max home at 8 weeks and Luna home at 12 weeks in regards to sleeping through the night. It all help with the winter puppy transition.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

I can’t help myself.


























Jenny720 said:


> Aww he is a cutie congratulations!!!! I felt a big difference between bringing Max home at 8 weeks and Luna home at 12 weeks in regards to sleeping through the night. It all help with the winter puppy transition.


Thanks. Being an older pup has its perks. Crate and kennel trained. Sleeps thru the night. Great on leash and super in the house.Here it’s still cold snow so not getting up 3 times at night is a blessing.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Everytime I see those "eyebrows" I just go WOW!

Interested in seeing how they might change with age.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

drparker151 said:


> Everytime I see those "eyebrows" I just go WOW!
> 
> Interested in seeing how they might change with age.


I know right. I hope they stay. It gives him character.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

They met and both went there separate ways. Lol
No more barking at Ozzy while in the kennel. 
I love that Link goes his own way. No looking at Ozzy as a toy. He comes right back to me. They will be buds in time.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

First visit to out neighborhood bar.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Those eyes are so expressive!)


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> View attachment 583524
> 
> They met and both went there separate ways. Lol
> No more barking at Ozzy while in the kennel.
> I love that Link goes his own way. No looking at Ozzy as a toy. He comes right back to me. They will be buds in time.


It took a few months for Harley and Rogan to be best buds. We got Rogan in January as well, not the best for gong out at night but better for having more of an active young dog by Spring. Rogan was definitely more interested in interacting and trying to share his bed. Once the "pestering" period ended and they could really play together, all was good.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

WNGD said:


> It took a few months for Harley and Rogan to be best buds. We got Rogan in January as well, not the best for gong out at night but better for having more of an active young dog by Spring. Rogan was definitely more interested in interacting and trying to share his bed. Once the "pestering" period ended and they could really play together, all was good.


We will be doing IGP so Link will bond with me first which he has. Ozzy and Link just need to live in the same house but separate until the time is right. I just want them to eventually walk together and swim.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Lexie’s mom said:


> Those eyes are so expressive!)


I know right.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ozzy is like really we are boys lol.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Rogan was like that with Harley, acknowledging hiearchy. Then it can turn to pestering and I broke that up if Rogan didn't respond to a lifted lip or snarl.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

WNGD said:


> Rogan was like that with Harley, acknowledging hiearchy. Then it can turn to pestering and I broke that up if Rogan didn't respond to a lifted lip or snarl.


Link got the hint and came back to me. Ozzy is vocal and can play rough so I make sure Ozzy is under control. They are not together most of the time but need to agree they live in the same house.


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

Congrats and looks like nice ear set as well.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Rionel said:


> Congrats and looks like nice ear set as well.


Thanks.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Lexie’s mom said:


> Those eyes are so expressive!)


It’s the eyebrows lol


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

That picture of him and Ozzy just screams brotherhood lol


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

NadDog24 said:


> That picture of him and Ozzy just screams brotherhood lol


Yes, Ozzy is counting the days the little bigger leaves but……he isn’t lol poor Oz


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Gosh I just love his face!


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Are you tired yet?
I can certainly tell your enjoying this. Lucky human lucky dogs (adorable). 

I added a second dog (not even a puppy) and I love it. My energy level took some adjusting. Crating, rotating, feeding, playing sounded so easy 😋


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

NadDog24 said:


> Gosh I just love his face!


Me too.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

He’s just such a cutie - I love the eyebrows


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Apex1 said:


> Are you tired yet?
> I can certainly tell your enjoying this. Lucky human lucky dogs (adorable).
> 
> I added a second dog (not even a puppy) and I love it. My energy level took some adjusting. Crating, rotating, feeding, playing sounded so easy 😋


Yes, it’s more work but worth it. Link being 3 mo already came crate and kennel trained. Sleeps through the nigh. Never makes a sound in his kennel. Used to leash. Super pup all the way around. I am more tired that’s for sure.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

It is rewarding work. Fall asleep smiling wake up to those faces and smile some more. It's awesome how well prepared for you he was by the breeder. Enjoy and I'll pray he keeps those eyebrows 🙏 
To cute


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Growing fast. I’m guessing he’s over 30lbs. Vet visit Tue.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Dang he has grown fast. Love the intense puppy focus. He looks nice n settled now. Handsome little guy.


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

NadDog24 said:


> Gosh I just love his face!


He does have that “You know this toy is mine, Right?” Look on his face.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Apex1 said:


> Dang he has grown fast. Love the intense puppy focus. He looks nice n settled now. Handsome little guy.


Thanks. I know it’s only been a week and a half. He settled in the day he came home. Lol


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Rionel said:


> He does have that “You know this toy is mine, Right?” Look on his face.


He knows his stuff that’s for sure.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

You stop it right now.
NO more puppy pictures!
I don’t need a third dog!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sunflowers said:


> You stop it right now.
> NO more puppy pictures!
> I don’t need a third dog!


Lol I can’t help it.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Lol I can’t help it.


Yeah, I understand 😃🥰


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sunflowers said:


> Yeah, I understand 😃🥰
> View attachment 583955


Very nice.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

The sun is out finally


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

So serious, the look of what's next, I'm ready.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

We hit the 4 mo mark, 3 weeks since he arrived. Super happy with all he shows me.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

He’s such a cutie!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

How’s he getting along with Ozzie?


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sunflowers said:


> How’s he getting along with Ozzie?


Ozzy and him are not together a lot but when they are they don’t do much of anything together. They follow me everywhere and want me to play with them. I give each a bone when out together life is great. Link gets house time Ozzy is put away. Ozzy has free reign when pup is in his kennel. 
outside I do have 2 balls one for Ozzy one for Link. Each dog knows not to chase the others ball. Link picked up quick from Ozzy but my time spent with link alone makes a difference. Neither dog look to each other for entertainment it all comes from me.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Good that he doesn’t try to get in his face. Took so long for Rolf to stop that…


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sunflowers said:


> Good that he doesn’t try to get in his face. Took so long for Rolf to stop that…


Link never really cared about playing with Ozzy. He bonded to me very quickly but I do alot to make that strong each day. Ozzy is so conditioned to ignore and our bond could never be broken.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Link getting ready for the party garage to open this Spring. Needed to air it out since the weather is so nice today.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

He's a very sturdy looking boy! (and, of course, very cute!) Congratulations - let the fun begin!

Edit: I just found out there's already a Link vom Germelhaus in the PDB, but he was born in 1994!  Link vom Germelhaus


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sunsilver said:


> He's a very sturdy looking boy! (and, of course, very cute!) Congratulations - let the fun begin!


Thanks. He is hoot but pretty aloof and a one person pup. My BF is like he never says hi to me, ignores me. He’s all about you. Lol


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

How did I miss this????
He is a good looking boy. Can't wait to see what you do with this one.
Oz Man still my guy though!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> How did I miss this????
> He is a good looking boy. Can't wait to see what you do with this one.
> Oz Man still my guy though!


He just showed up lol. We shall see. Ozzy is my main boy and always will be. No dog will ever be like Oz.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

He’s growing so fast!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

NadDog24 said:


> He’s growing so fast!


I know he’s a tank.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

If I were going to get a male dog, I'd want it to look like that! He is just so STURDY! And his face is so expressive...melts your heart!

Ozzy, do you do sculptures as a hobby??


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sunsilver said:


> If I were going to get a male dog, I'd want it to look like that! He is just so STURDY! And his face is so expressive...melts your heart!
> 
> Ozzy, do you do sculptures as a hobby??


He is very coordinated for a pup. Short bodied as 
well. Hoping he’s not too big lol. His eyebrows make him look so serious but he is pretty serious.
No never did that.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

What a gorgeous dog that is going to be.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

wolfy dog said:


> What a gorgeous dog that is going to be.


Thanks. Will be interesting to see.


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

He's gorgeous... those paws.. omg I just want to touch them lol I don't know why, paws are my obsession.. Finn will pretty well hold my hand now when he's relaxing - he knows I'm going to touch his feet.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you. I love his feet. He likes his paws massaged. Ozzy loves his legs massaged too


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

He just keeps growing and getting thicker. Tail is pretty thick as well. 35lb 4mo. Here I was told raw fed dogs grow slower. Imagine him on kibble. He will definitely be thicker boned then Ozzy.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Oh my he has sprouted! I see eyebrows still!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Apex1 said:


> Oh my he has sprouted! I see eyebrows still!


I hope they stay forever.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

5mo 40lbs


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

That is not the same dog! Wow he has grown up. Happens to fast.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Apex1 said:


> That is not the same dog! Wow he has grown up. Happens to fast.


Yes it does.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Don't know how I missed this lol.

Very nice looking pup. Built like a tank. I like the more square frame dogs.

Love his mask and expression. 

How's he doing environmentally? He looks like a solid pup in the pics. Nice confident posture.

Looking forward to videos


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

David Winners said:


> Don't know how I missed this lol.
> 
> Very nice looking pup. Built like a tank. I like the more square frame dogs.
> 
> ...


Thanks. He is very well put together, very coordinated, environmentally sound, nose like a bloodhound, super hunt drive, extreme food drive, excellent toy drive, extreme prey drive. 
Training is going great, eager, fast, very engaging in the work. Bites hard, strong barking, forward prey aggression. 

This pup is a one person dog, very strong bond with me, turns his nose at my bf but will say hi once in awhile. Very aloof with strangers, I do not let anyone pet him. Will alert when he hears something. Not a pup for a lot of people. No pet that’s for sure. His pedigree is full of strong dogs with aggression on both sides. Doing IGP at the moment but he may not be sporty enough for it.
We will see how he is at a year lol. He would make an excellent police K9. 
Just doing a lot of fun stuff (training) recalls in the woods on the property, lots of hiding the ball he finds it, lots of engagement basic OB he’s learns fast. 
I have videos of him finding food and his ball that’s about it.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Thanks. He is very well put together, very coordinated, environmentally sound, nose like a bloodhound, super hunt drive, extreme food drive, excellent toy drive, extreme prey drive.
> Training is going great, eager, fast, very engaging in the work. Bites hard, strong barking, forward prey aggression.
> 
> This pup is a one person dog, very strong bond with me, turns his nose at my bf but will say hi once in awhile. Very aloof with strangers, I do not let anyone pet him. Will alert when he hears something. Not a pup for a lot of people. No pet that’s for sure. His pedigree is full of strong dogs with aggression on both sides. Doing IGP at the moment but he may not be sporty enough for it.
> ...


Sounds like a very nice dog  And it sounds like a nice foundation as well.

I love hunt videos. It's my favourite part of working dogs.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Can’t figure out how to upload video to YouTube from my phone lol


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Can’t figure out how to upload video to YouTube from my phone lol


Do you have Android or an iThing?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

David Winners said:


> Do you have Android or an iThing?


David, as a member of the generation who grew up with The Addams Family, that has me ROTFLOL!! 🤣🤣


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

David Winners said:


> Do you have Android or an iThing?


Omg too funny I have the iPhone not the droid thing. 😁


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Omg too funny I have the iPhone not the droid thing. 😁


Can't help you there


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

Stunning pup great thread He is growing so fast


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

David Winners said:


> Can't help you there


Yea I figured owning and android


HollandN said:


> Stunning pup great thread He is growing so fast


thanks. He is growing way fast


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Today. Weighing 38.9lbs. Most likely not going to be a big boy. Embark said 64lbs lol I’m sure he will be more then that but my guess is 75.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Can’t figure out how to upload video to YouTube from my phone lol


Use the app. There’s a + at the bottom in the middle.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Bearshandler said:


> Use the app. There’s a + at the bottom in the middle.


Thanks I think it worked


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Hope this works


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Looks good. Nice excitement level and working independently. Not looking for help.

How old is he in the video?

Looks really nice. I like this pup


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

David Winners said:


> Looks good. Nice excitement level and working independently. Not looking for help.
> 
> How old is he in the video?
> 
> Looks really nice. I like this pup


Thanks. He is 5mo, this was from today. He is coming along nicely. Does this for food as well in the woods.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

51/2 mo and looking good, real good.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

If he goes missing… I swear it wasn’t me


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

NadDog24 said:


> If he goes missing… I swear it wasn’t me


If you can get your hands on him lol


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

Stunning looking pup


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

HollandN said:


> Stunning looking pup


Thank you


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Why is link being rehomed?


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

> 51/2 mo and looking good, real good.]
> he is gorgeous, and those eyes are shining with intelligence!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Nscullin said:


> Why is link being rehomed?


He is not, staying with me.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

He is a very handsome. Growing so big. Great hunt drive it’s my favorite thing about a dog talents. Alway will be a must. I always liked the scenting hound as well but having a dog off leash to enjoy was always one of my priorities.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Jenny720 said:


> He is a very handsome. Growing so big. Great hunt drive it’s my favorite thing about a dog talents. Alway will be a must. I always liked the scenting hound as well but having a dog off leash to enjoy was always one of my priorities.


Thanks. His hunt drive is insane now. Really takes slot out of him but never stops unless he finds his reward.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Link is now 6mo. Has come a long way in 3mo and maturing into a beautiful young Lad.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Stunning, powerful face.


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

He is beautiful! So solid and such an expressive face!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

drparker151 said:


> Stunning, powerful face.


Thanks. He is one solid pup


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

peachygeorgia said:


> He is beautiful! So solid and such an expressive face!


Thank you.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Looks like a tank, in a good way.


----------



## Rob_Drifter (Apr 11, 2021)

That is one handsome boy, I love his expression 😍.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

David Winners said:


> Looks like a tank, in a good way.


He is a tank, Solid every where. We went on vacation for a week came back to a dog not a puppy. Big growth spurt.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Rob_Drifter said:


> That is one handsome boy, I love his expression 😍.


Thank you. He always had that serious adult expression.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Love his work ethic. Lots of other things he can grab but intense on finding his ball. Spring cleaning in the dog room hence the mess so perfect for searching.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Mind sharing what kennel that is?


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Apex1 said:


> Mind sharing what kennel that is?


It’s a Precision Kennel. I put tops on his kennel. Time to go bigger, just got an awesome deal on a great kennel on FB market.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Fb market place is great. I scored on an outdoor kennel last week. Thanks for sharing


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Apex1 said:


> Fb market place is great. I scored on an outdoor kennel last week. Thanks for sharing


Yep, love it. Got this Kennel 150.00 1 10ft panel 2 5ft and 1 6.5ft tall.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

250 
Do you kennel train similar to crate training? Right now I just leave the door open when we are outside they go in and out and I toss treats in here and there. Still need to finish up the inside once I figure it out what I should place.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Yes. I get puppies used to crate for potty training. Once potty trained I transfer to indoor kennel, keep pup busy with bones. I always give a treat when telling pup to kennel up. Want to make it a good place to go. My indoor kennel is bigger then outside since my dogs live in the house. Outside kennel which is covered with wind guard panels and kennel flooring so he can’t dig, only used during the day when I’m working outside or busy in the house. My pup will not go potty in the kennel so I need to get him out here and there can’t leave him all day in kennel. Never left in kennel when I’m not home. We don’t have a fence. Dog gets fresh air bones to chew on. While the pup is not a fan of going in kennel outside he goes in and is chill. He rather be with me.
Not sure if your dog will live outside or inside but you will need a cover for the kennel. If yours is a digger you will need kennel flooring grass to east to dig up and dig under to escape. Well insulated doghouse if kept outside.
I don’t plan on always having my dog in a kennel he’s young so hopefully as he gets older he will be loose all the time line my older dog.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

I don't have a fenced yard either. I love being outside with the dogs. It's a place they can be for a short time, chew a bone and get some air. Watch the world go by change the scenery while I get work done (work from home). Think like 20 minutes here and there on nice days. They live inside (adults). Ty ty 😊


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

6mo old today. 52lbs, strong head, super bone, beautiful coat, shorter in length. High drive, energy, extreme food drive, extreme toy drive. Very agile, super biddable, excellent handler focus. One person dog. Extreme hunt drive. Strong barking, excellent full hard grips, forward aggression. Very aloof with strangers. Neutral to other dogs likes his space. Excellent environmentally.

look forward to the next 6mo to how he matures.


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

Not only a handsome boy, sounds like a prefect boy


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

He is stunning!


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

Beautiful pup


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

3ymum said:


> Not only a handsome boy, sounds like a prefect boy


Thank you


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> He is stunning!


Thank you


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Dustinb80 said:


> Beautiful pup


Thank you


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

He sounds like a fun dog!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

NadDog24 said:


> He sounds like a fun dog!


He is for sure.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

He is amazingly put together for only 6 months old. Gorgeous.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Rosebud99 said:


> He is amazingly put together for only 6 months old. Gorgeous.


Thank you. He has never gone through the gangly puppy stage he is built like a tank yet only 48.6lbs. Not going to be a big boy but might be on the small size for height. Time will tell


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Thank you. He has never gone through the gangly puppy stage he is built like a tank yet only 48.6lbs. Not going to be a big boy but might be on the small size for height. Time will tell


My boy will be 6 months old on Thursday. He is at an awful gangly stage and his head now looks too small for his body! As they say "puppy uglies" but I love him to death and know "this too shall pass."


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Rosebud99 said:


> My boy will be 6 months old on Thursday. He is at an awful gangly stage and his head now looks too small for his body! As they say "puppy uglies" but I love him to death and know "this too shall pass."


Most puppies go through the gangly stage. As they mature it’s gets better


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

He’s a natural. First time swimming today.








May 10, 2022







youtube.com













May 10, 2022







youtube.com













May 10, 2022







youtube.com


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Is dock diving in the future for this handsome boy?


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

NadDog24 said:


> Is dock diving in the future for this handsome boy?


We shall see. I want to take him and try it but might wait til he’s a bit older. I’m sure he would be super.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Stud muffin.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

That 2nd pic is wall worthy.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Geez, you get two good looking guys!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

drparker151 said:


> That 2nd pic is wall worthy.


Indeed


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> Geez, you get two good looking guys!


Thank you.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

OK, for contrast....my boy turned 6 months old on Friday. Looks like a deer....but love him dearly.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Rosebud99 said:


> OK, for contrast....my boy turned 6 months old on Friday. Looks like a deer....but love him dearly.
> View attachment 587375


Awe, he’s cute.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Thanks. This morning was the first time both ears have been up at the same time. they've been up and down off and on all day, lol.


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

?


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Rosebud99 said:


> Looks like a deer....but love him dearly.


You love him DEERly? Sorry I couldn’t help myself


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

NadDog24 said:


> You love him DEERly? Sorry I couldn’t help myself


I know. After I posted it and read it again online I saw that. LOL! Laughing at myself (I do that a lot 😄)


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

7mo 55lbs and I’m sure it’s all bone. Lol


----------

